# Raketa Pilot 24 Hour Question



## Seikopath (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all,

This is my first post,so a big "Hello" to everyone!

I've just bought my first Raketa 24 hour Pilot watch from M-Watches in Germany.It arrived yesterday and I noticed that the printing on the right hand side of the dial (and to a lesser extent at the top to the left of the number 60)is slightly less bold (or well defined) than on the left hand side.There are also 2 very small "flecks" on the black part of the dial near the 50 minute mark and the top arrow at the "24" mark.Having never had a Raketa before,I was just wondering if this is normal? The "flaws" (if you want to call them that) are not causing me major problems,but I just wanted to check to see if I have a dud or not! (Please see picture below).Tetyana at M-Watches was very good to deal with,by the way.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello  That's nice watch.

It's hard to see the flaws in the photograph (though the '5' in 15 looks damaged).

The dial printing should be sharp & even.

I'd suggest taking some pics that show the faults more clearly & send them to Tetyana with a request for a replacement watch.

Tetyana's a contributor on the WUS Russian forum & proud of the quality products & service she offers


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice watch - mine says hello


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Inskip - That is a cracker!!


----------



## Seikopath (Jan 17, 2010)

I sent an email to Tetyana at M-Watches telling her I wasn't too happy with the watch,and she offered me either a full refund or an exchange for this:










(There was no more stock left of the Pilot N2 model which was the one I got first).Hopefully the new one will be OK.Apparently Raketa are working on their new collection and are phasing out some of the older designs like these,so it may be difficult to get a genuine Raketa Pilot 24 hour watch soon!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I notice these have'CCCP' on the dial. Nice to find pre 1991 New Old Stock :yes:


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

New design i've not seen, but looks good to me


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

dapper said:


> I notice these have'CCCP' on the dial. Nice to find pre 1991 New Old Stock :yes:


'CCCP' means nothing on a new Raketa. Years ago the 3rd party assemblers of Raketa-parts watches started getting dials made up with 'CCCP' to make them seem like valuable 'new-old-stock'. Since then, the Raketa factory has got in on the act. These days they're calling it a 'homage'. In other places it would be called 'deceptive country-of-origin markings'.

In fact, almost every idea the non-factory assemblers came up with has since been copied by the company. Which is why this whole 'exposing the fakes' thing that Raketa are doing under new management seems a bit disingenuous to me, especially with non-Raketa brands like 'Pilot'.


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

very cool dial


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Chascomm said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > I notice these have'CCCP' on the dial. Nice to find pre 1991 New Old Stock :yes:
> ...


I know, Tetyana's been very quick to criticize others for selling 'fake' Raketas.

I emailed her awhile ago to query the 'CCCP' on the dials & to ask if they were pre 1991 "new old stock".

She replied "The watches are made in 2008 and 2009. We always enclose original papers.

CCCP is only a kind of a decoration. Our experience shows that behind "old stock" dishonest sellers often sell fake watches".

So that's OK then


----------

